# missing fish



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

my cleaner wrasse is missing i looke din the rocks caves but didnt see him. 


i dont want to pull the rock out of the water to look closer but if he deep in a hole and has died and i cannt find him what should i do.


----------



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

found him alive i took his fav rock and thought i saw him so i kind of shook it thinking he was dead seeingif he slide out "rock was always in water" and he swam out.


----------

